# What to buy next?



## Handy (Jan 13, 2008)

I am trying to buy something to use infrequently for finer finishes. Right now doors and trim get done with a 310 tip, but the lack of control leaves something to be desired. Right now I am finishing a higher end remodel on a kitchen, and am building a few boxes and panels for lighting and storage... which will need to match the new cabinets. -edit-they are factory painted DeWils, if that helps. My stuff won't be exposed to wear, so color and sheen are my biggest concerns.

What can I get for this type of thing? Looking at the Graco air assisted guns or a 2.5mm hvlp gun. I understand the air assist can be useful for conserving paint and minimizing masking on interiors, which would be a bonus, but if the little pressure gun could work with latex the quick cleanup and low paint usage would be great.

Any thoughts? I could spend more on the tool if I used it more often, but a dedicated fine finish rig would only get used once a year, if that, unless I started getting into cabinets.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Hvlp is what I use.Saves paint minimal over spray cost less than an air assist if you won't be using it much.Down side is they are difficult to get inside cabinet boxes cause the can and hose can get in the way.I love them for fine finish work.


----------



## rperez6737 (Dec 20, 2012)

I would buy a graco hvlp


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

kmp said:


> Hvlp is what I use.Saves paint minimal over spray cost less than an air assist if you won't be using it much.Down side is they are difficult to get inside cabinet boxes cause the can and hose can get in the way.I love them for fine finish work.


I second this. For cabinet work, add a compressor and pressure pot.


----------



## Handy (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, I ended up with a Finex hvlp with a swivel side cup, hoped the swivel would help it get into tight spaces and let me shoot at more angles. Having some satin acrylic matched for color, and will see how it puts it down next week. Cost was $150 vs $450ish for the air assist, and I won't loose as much paint in the gun. Has a 1.4 tip, the guy at the paint store said it wouldn't take too much thinning to work. If he is right it should be a sweet set-up...:thumbup:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Handy said:


> Well, I ended up with a Finex hvlp with a swivel side cup, hoped the swivel would help it get into tight spaces and let me shoot at more angles. Having some satin acrylic matched for color, and will see how it puts it down next week. Cost was $150 vs $450ish for the air assist, and I won't loose as much paint in the gun. Has a 1.4 tip, the guy at the paint store said it wouldn't take too much thinning to work. If he is right it should be a sweet set-up...:thumbup:


Good luck, you'll probably need a decent sized compressor to run that, for enough CFM. Not really my gig tho so I can't say for sure


----------



## Handy (Jan 13, 2008)

Tried the gun, wasn't great. Had to thin water based enamel quite a ways and it still didn't put out enough paint. Store is going to trade it in on another gun w/out the swivel cup that goes to a 1.8 tip, turns out mine only goes to 1.4. Will see how it goes w/ the larger tip. So much for the little swivel sidecup, I kind of liked it...

A 2hp 9? Gallon compressor seemed to work ok, but tough to know if it will be ok w/ larger tip and thicker material 'til I try it. Wouldn't want to run it all day like that, but was fine for a 4x8 sheet.


----------

